# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Santa Fe Today

## LondonLife

On a grey day, the view was still amazing and the food was equally as good. The reception was lovely, too - I joined Davids gallery of pictures of Davids with David Bowie!  A few pictures if Im able..

----------


## cec1

Every moment in being with David, Alix, & team is a great time.  Food is “icing on the cake!”

----------


## amyb

> Every moment in being with David, Alix, & team is a great time.  Food is “icing on the cake!”



You are so right, Dennis.  TEAMWORK at its finest.  ...they are a finely tuned instrument for superb service and quality.

----------


## davesmom

Every day is a good, no, GREAT DAY to be at Santa Fe!  We had the same lobster salad..divine!

----------


## amyb

> Every day is a good, no, GREAT DAY to be at Santa Fe!  We had the same lobster salad..divine!



I believe I could happily dine there on any day that ends in the letter Y

----------


## TERP37

> I believe I could happily dine there on any day that ends in the letter Y



I could not agree more!!-David and his staff are fantastic!!

----------


## Cwater

Interesting thought.  Years ago students of ours recommended Santa Fe for their lunch hamburgers.

----------


## amyb

Had my first one there last week…it was excellent. As were the frites.

----------

